# I found a badly wounded Morning Dove



## RadicalPartner (Jul 21, 2009)

I was driving back from my Mom's and found a badly wounded Morning Dove in the street! I turned around and went back for it... I scooped it up in a cooler and have it in my bathtub now.
She seems to be out of it. left eye appears to be crushed and a think a wing is broken, from the way it fluttered in the street before I turned around.
I just checked on her and she has her legs out to one side. I tried to get her some water out of a dropper but can't tell if she took in any?

Hey Hey! I just checked again and she is alert! there are feathers about in the tub, which tells me that she moved around rather quickly! I got her to drink from the dropper! She is not afraid of me! I will let her be in that dark bathroom for a while... Can I give her bird food? I have some frozen Baby Formula from the Baby Morning Dove I also found in the street, on July 2nd, 2009... I am sorry to say the poor guy didn't make it and I found it still on the morning of my Birthday July 4th. The babies eyes weren't even open yet, and everything was closed that weekend.

The nearest place that will take her is two towns over from me... I might risk it in my S-Box of a car. I am far from rich, but I am a sucker for animals!
I am keeping in the Bathroom away from my four Cats! One of my Cats loves to play Mother of anything that moves... I uploaded a video of that Baby Bird that didn't make it on to You Tube. I don't have the Heart to remove it because I was showered with concern for some very nice people! I received private messages from experts on what all, I should do. You are welcome to view that video, here is that Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2kqeQtUr-E

You know, when I found that baby bird (Morning Dove) everyone thought I was nuts to even try to save it! Well, the Heck with them! I tried, and the was much better than leaving the chick on the hot pavement, of the busy street! I did what I did and I'd do it again! Looks like I did? LOL

Any tips are most welcome at this time! I am lucky I found this site! 
I grew up near Boston and as a kid I was always told how nasty and dirty Pigeons were... Well, guess what? I like em' I love the sound the make and
just watching them is a treat for me.

Thank you for your help! Fondly, Rad


----------



## RadicalPartner (Jul 21, 2009)

The Bird I found is not the one on the Video... This is a wounded fully grown Morning Dove.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. Sounds like it needs some medical attention. If you bring it to a vet and don't want it put down, tell them it's your pet. however...it could be that the vet really feels the bird would not have a quality life once she stabilizes.

...can you post some photos here ? perhaps we can offer advice and assistance.


----------



## RadicalPartner (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sorry to say the bird did not make it through the night. I don't think Vets even look at birds here, because I took the first baby bird there and they treated me like I was crazy for even thinking of of bringing it in!
I am sorry I failed again...


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear the dove didn't make it. It's so hard to assess the extent of injuries sometimes... I'm sure this won't discourage you from helping others, though. I saw the video of the little one, and you really have a way with animals.
Thank you for caring.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry the bird didn't make it, Rad. Can you please let us know where you are located? We may be able to give you some good references for the future.

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for helping this bird and giving her comfort. As per your description of the injuries, I would presume that was hit by car. That means even more internal damages. Unfortunately we can’t always win but it is important not to give up trying.


----------

